# Hello gay boys.



## Pinkbear (Aug 20, 2019)

It's been a while sluts.... hope you're all doing well. 


Anyways. Im going to start self prescribed trt. Past 6months to a year I fell like I really have taken a dive. No energy for the gym, basically got back into the gym 3 months ago. Overall I fell like an old man,  sex drive is gone, to the point its affecting my relationship, I'd rather sleep. I have gained 30lbs over the last 6 months. 

I have done 4 cycles I believe in my early 20s and I'm now 29....feel old yet seeker .... I went ahead and got blood work 

Total test 389 
LH 3.9 
FSH 3.8 

Now from what I have researched 389 isn't to bad but it's great. About 3 years ago I had blood work and it was 420ish so it's only getting worse. 

Just looking on your inputs, not going lie I have pretty made up my mind to do this, 29 seems young to start but dumb thing I did before are affecting me now... 

Why didn't i listen to seeker.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 20, 2019)

An endocrinologist might not consider those numbers to be medically significant, but test that low can absolutely have drastic effects on a man's mood, drive and overall quality of life.

Have you had this talk with a doctor yet?


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 20, 2019)

I just went in to get the blood work and that's it. I go to kiaser and I doubt they will do anything for me.

I think it would be cheaper to do it myself and just pay the 20$ co pay to get blood work done along the way


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 20, 2019)

The main risk to consider with the self-prescribed route is the inconsistency in supply. TRT is a life long thing and...that's a long time to be reliant on drug dealer availability for a health necessity. 

If you can, hop into a clinic. Most tend to be really lenient with the numbers so you might get lucky.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 20, 2019)

Not bad numbers for a female


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 21, 2019)

you will still be gay even on test


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 21, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The main risk to consider with the self-prescribed route is the inconsistency in supply. TRT is a life long thing and...that's a long time to be reliant on drug dealer availability for a health necessity.
> 
> If you can, hop into a clinic. Most tend to be really lenient with the numbers so you might get lucky.



Yeah I will just have to keep up on the blood work


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 21, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> you will still be gay even on test




Says the guy with a half naked avatar on a 97% Male fourm


----------



## snake (Aug 21, 2019)

Tough call Pink. You are no doubt symptomatic and there's a chance it could be something else or a a group of other issues but this is a good start. Those TT numbers you mentioned are the same from a practical sense. Losing that 30 lbs will also help you feel much better.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 21, 2019)

When I was 29 I was out of shape and had the same symptoms I waited until 34 to self prescribe and few weeks later my life changed. I suggest self prescribing for like 6 months see how you feel then wait until your 30 go to the a urologist tell him you were on vacation in what ever country and they ran your blood and you were at under 300 they prescribed you test. Then tell him you have been on it for over a year and you ordered some shit online that made you feel weird and that you do not feel safe buying this shit illegally and your system will never be the same again and please prescribe me this legally or I will die buying it on the  black market eventually or really **** my self up. That worked for me so might work for you just make sure its a urologist maybe reserch him a little prob a guy in his 30's max early 40's cause the older guys or women dr's most likely wont do it.


----------



## Maijah (Aug 21, 2019)

You are the only gay boy here pinky. Your girlfriend still tell when you can come on and say hi?


----------



## j2048b (Aug 21, 2019)

pink is back...kewl beans....fk the naysayers...uve been here before...know where to go....grab that test by the tip.....inject it slowly...smile afterwards...get bonners again...stop sleeping....get back in the gym...

im in the same boat...not motivation, id rather sleep, need some enjoyment in this life...back to trt and lifting for me asap


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 21, 2019)

Had to give you a thanks to get you off your devils # but ****ed up your 420 smh. 



Maijah said:


> You are the only gay boy here pinky. Your girlfriend still tell when you can come on and say hi?


----------



## Beserker (Aug 21, 2019)

I’d really shop around for a local primary doc who is a D.O. If I were you.

I found one nearby me, she’s awesome.  They tend to look at the overall picture and are likely to prescribe TRT.  

The clinic I started at charged $450 every 3 months, and the script I now have costs me $1 per week for Sun Test C, pins are .17 cents at CVS... about $70/year total, vs $1800.  Worth a shot...


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 21, 2019)

Maijah said:


> You are the only gay boy here pinky. Your girlfriend still tell when you can come on and say hi?



Not my girlfriend... but your dad loves the way my beard feels on his balls.


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 21, 2019)

j2048b said:


> pink is back...kewl beans....fk the naysayers...uve been here before...know where to go....grab that test by the tip.....inject it slowly...smile afterwards...get bonners again...stop sleeping....get back in the gym...
> 
> im in the same boat...not motivation, id rather sleep, need some enjoyment in this life...back to trt and lifting for me asap





This place has gone to shit. What happened to the good times.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 22, 2019)

Pinkbear said:


> This place has gone to shit. What happened to the good times.



ease up bud, we are still the same good spot......


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 22, 2019)

Pinkbear said:


> This place has gone to shit. What happened to the good times.


you want me and pfm to make fun of you to remind u of the good times?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 22, 2019)

we ve got a turd in the punch bowl


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 22, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> you want me and pfm to make fun of you to remind u of the good times?



Let's here it


----------

